# Garage ceiling insulation worth the cost?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Most of your heat is lost through the ceiling, windows and doors.
Must be a big garage to have it cost $500.00. for materials.
How many sq, ft. is it.


----------



## sparks1032 (Nov 19, 2011)

It is not ALL garage as some is living space but 20 by 20 area then a 10 by 25 area 650 square feet at $35 a roll attic insulation was my guestimate


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

blow some cellulose up there. Shouldn't cost much.

Teach a man to start a fire and he'll stay warm for a while.

Set a man on fire and he'll be warm for the rest of his life.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Blow some cellulose up there.


----------



## sparks1032 (Nov 19, 2011)

Two votes because it will cost less or work better? I am confused a bit?


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

cleveman said:


> blow some cellulose up there. Shouldn't cost much.
> 
> Teach a man to start a fire and he'll stay warm for a while.
> 
> Set a man on fire and he'll be warm for the rest of his life.


 


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Andy.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Blown cellulose of injection foam (works much better) will work. Is it worth the cost? Absolutely. Payback in energy savings is 5-7 years. cost is $2 - $3.50. This cannot be done as a DIY project. Small rental blowers for cellulose will not dense pack, thus very little insulation value will occur. Both methods require professionals but are worth having it done.


----------

